# Midnight Syndicate



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

For those that don't know...
Midnight Syndicate has discontinued "Born of the Night and Realm of Shadows"

They are coming out with a couple of new Disks this year.

Jeff


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Both great cd's by the way.

Yes, I am so looking forward to 'Out of the Darkness' due out in July!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree, should be a good one!

Jeff


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up, have always enjoyed using Midnight Syndicate products and really look forward to seeing what they do next!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I wish I had some examples from the movie Sin-Jin Smyth.

I'll see if I can get a couple of sample waves or mp3s from either Ed, Gavin or Ethan.

Jeff


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like to hear some of the music myself. So you know Etan personally Jeff? That's cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> I'd like to hear some of the music myself. So you know Etan personally Jeff? That's cool.


Only from some emails and a phone conversation.

Jeff


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Was that Midnight syn at Transworld? It looked like one of the guys. Lets see, what did i buy from them. I bought a T-shirt(The one with the crypt on it) and my wife got a coffe mug.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You got it Buddy!
That was Edward and Gavin! 
Did you have a few minutes to chat with them?
Very real people!!

Jeff


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, I got the impression they saw me as a person, not a wallet.
They seem like good folks, put out a great product and actually talk with their customers... I'll definitely buy from them again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Lurks in the shadows said:


> Yeah, I got the impression they saw me as a person, not a wallet.
> They seem like good folks, put out a great product and actually talk with their customers... I'll definitely buy from them again!


That's great Lurk!
They are good folks!

Jeff


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

What kind of music or sound effects/soundtracks to they do?
I keep hearing the name bandied about, but until joining this forum, I have never heard of them.
I'm old, what can I say.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

FontGeek said:


> What kind of music or sound effects/soundtracks to they do?
> I keep hearing the name bandied about, but until joining this forum, I have never heard of them.
> I'm old, what can I say.


Atmospheric music..... Haunt background music. (or as they like to describe it on their website - Gothic Nightmare Soundtracks) - http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/

Halloweiner has a page where you can listen to their music

http://davesworld56.250free.com/MidnightSyndicateSounds.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

FontGeek said:


> What kind of music or sound effects/soundtracks to they do?
> I keep hearing the name bandied about, but until joining this forum, I have never heard of them.
> I'm old, what can I say.


I have some music samples on this page

Jeff


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

I met Edward at Haunt X. He was kind an gracious and really seemed to enjoy talking to me and hearing what I had to say. I definately didn't feel like a wallet. I purchased a Synphonies from the Crypt t shirt. I have all their cd's. It made the convention for me and I can't wait for their next offering.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That's great Nightshade.
So, since you were at Hauntx, you live in Ca?

Jeff


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I hope you guys are happy, I just bought the first six albums and the newest one, "The Thirteenth-Hour", the group of CDs was on ebay for $49.99. I am on dial up, I tried to listen to the samples you guys gave links to, but my connection is so slow, that I would have another birthday pass before I heard the pieces, so my purchase was on faith and your recomendations. I'll keep all eleven fingers crossed that you guys are right.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't think you'll be sorry. They're all awesome. I'm partial to "Born Of The Night" myself, but I like them all.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

FE - the music is GREAT!! I'm importing them all now. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish I wasn't paranoid about ordering thins on line!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> I wish I wasn't paranoid about ordering thins on line!


I called FE and ordered them over the phone.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Jack- Hot Topic also carries them. 

My favorite is Gates Of Delirium, but I enjoy all of their cd's.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I called FE and ordered them over the phone.


Have had a chance to listen to them yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> I wish I wasn't paranoid about ordering thins on line!


Jack, as Haunt mentioned, just a phone call away


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Have had a chance to listen to them yet?


I got the 4.9 hours of it put on my ipod this morning. Guess what I'll be listening to today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I hope you get some work done


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I get more work done when I'm listening to music anyway.
The Haunted Nursery track is creepy. I love it.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

LHALLOW said:


> Jack- Hot Topic also carries them.
> 
> My favorite is Gates Of Delirium, but I enjoy all of their cd's.


Whoo hooo!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the Haunted Nursery track too


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

LHALLOW said:


> I like the Haunted Nursery track too


I was thinking that track would be good for a dot room.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah it would be good for that.............or for a haunted nursery room 

When I listen to their music I do get really inspired for room ideas though.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I would like them to come out with a haunted ship CD. Creaking, waves, cannons and such


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Their new cd "Out of the Darkness", comes out in July!
Sadly two of their cds are discountinued- "Born of the Night", & "Realm of Shadows". If you don't have these two cds, get them where ever you can find them. Both are exellant & well worth it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Haunty said:


> Their new cd "Out of the Darkness", comes out in July!
> Sadly two of their cds are discountinued- "Born of the Night", & "Realm of Shadows". If you don't have these two cds, get them where ever you can find them. Both are exellant & well worth it.


Frighteners Entertainment has a few of the discontinued cds left!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Haunt, though I only have very few left


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Glad I got them when I did then. I love all the cd's. It's nice someitmes just to sit in a dark room, put them in the player and listen. I can still get chills up my spine.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Tried to pickup "Out of Darkness" locally at retail stores (here in Southern MN) July 4th.
No one had it & many people hadn't even heard of Midnight Syndicate. Contacted them via email and they assured me that Hot Topic will have it next week. Spencers & Spirit stores will stock it by September. They will be at HFW but, not sure if Edward Douglas will be there in person. Thinking I might wait until August & also see what cool tshirts they have also at the convention.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You can always stop in here , http://www.thefrighteners.com/Music.htm
instock.


----------

